# goose report?



## Crnkb8t

any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!


----------



## Gunny

Yeah... me too... Can I borrow some decoys, calls and maybe have you pay for the hunt as well...? :eyeroll:


----------



## snogeezmen

Crnkb8t said:


> any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!


really??? werent you the same one frantically asking were all the snows were in the spring?? get out and look. its called hunting!

as for wacking flightless birds off the water....classy man classy


----------



## Crnkb8t

snogeezmen said:


> Crnkb8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> really??? werent you the same one frantically asking were all the snows were in the spring?? get out and look. its called hunting!
> 
> as for wacking flightless birds off the water....classy man classy
Click to expand...

Yes? i also shot over 200 snows in a week after scouting? I just like to get a update on where to go in the state scouting? I'm sorry if your butt hurt over that..


----------



## snogeezmen

Crnkb8t said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crnkb8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> really??? werent you the same one frantically asking were all the snows were in the spring?? get out and look. its called hunting!
> 
> as for wacking flightless birds off the water....classy man classy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes? i also shot over 200 snows in a week after scouting? I just like to get a update on where to go in the state scouting? I'm sorry if your butt hurt over that..
Click to expand...

 butt hurt? no not really just dont like leeches.....as for 200 snows in a WEEK......dont pump your chest too much bud. guys do that in a day on this site......usually the ones not asking for handouts


----------



## kpgoose

And we wonder why the antis are winning


----------



## snogeezmen

kpgoose said:


> And we wonder why the antis are winning


coming from a "self proclaimed" guide/outfitter in texas......right...the anti's are mad at 2 freelance DIY hunters as opposed to a man making money on wildlife...gotcha...your views fit in with well...the liberals :beer:


----------



## kpgoose

I'm the farthest thing from liberal. All I'm saying is a different approach might be better accepted. Teach the dude etiquette. Why shouldwe fight amongst ourselves. He may not know a better place or way than to ask advice here.


----------



## kpgoose

After rereading the posts you obviously didnt get what I was saying. Lol.


----------



## snogeezmen

kpgoose said:


> I'm the farthest thing from liberal. All I'm saying is a different approach might be better accepted. Teach the dude etiquette. Why shouldwe fight amongst ourselves. He may not know a better place or way than to ask advice here.


ill agreee with ya there... PM's work great... begging for birds or sloughs holding birds comes off as lazy on a public forum. get to know some guys on here. lots very hardcore DIY guys that know the ropes.


----------



## dakotashooter2

They are the same places they were last year ...........Just not in the same numbers.......The birds are just not flying.....No place for them to go...... You either have to listen for them on the water or walk out and see if they are there......... Sorry but under such conditions no one is likely to help you locate them........... even with the general area.


----------



## Gunny




----------



## Longshot

kpgoose said:


> I'm the farthest thing from liberal. All I'm saying is a different approach might be better accepted. *Teach the dude etiquette.* Why shouldwe fight amongst ourselves. He may not know a better place or way than to ask advice here.


You mean your self proclaimed etiquette. Holier than thou little boys who can only see their way of doing things. I'll hunt water or field whatever makes me happy that day regardless of fools with their made up etiquette.


----------



## kpgoose

Whatever. I'm getting bashed by both sides. Just was trying to say instead of bickering amongst ourselves either applaude someones accomplishments or don't say anything at all. I'm just saying nobody should treat anyone like they are holier than thou. Great example that has nothing to do with this but is on same lines is bowhunters. In texas it is legal to use crossbows to hunt deer during bow season. A lot of people raised cane because they were hardcore very bowhunters and degraded those that chose to use a crossbow. All I'm saying is it may not be your cup of tea but for many people it opened up a whole new world of hunting for them. Be happy for those and don't give the antis ammo to use against us.


----------



## Do It Like Prewett

RE: Goose Report, not smack talk.

Scouted this wknd up and down the Missouri near Bismarck, as far north as Painted Woods WMA, and went as far East as Rice lake, no Geese. Hay has only been cut so far, dont waste your time. Let me know when you Bismarck folks start seeing some movement.


----------



## blhunter3

Put some miles on your vehicle like everyone else.


----------



## Do It Like Prewett

blhunter3 said:


> Put some miles on your vehicle like everyone else.


Whats the point of a goose report if we can't give simple observations like "movement"?


----------



## Guest

snogeezmen said:


> Crnkb8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> really??? werent you the same one frantically asking were all the snows were in the spring?? get out and look. its called hunting!
> 
> as for wacking flightless birds off the water....classy man classy
Click to expand...

100% on his side... shooting birds off the water isn't something that North Dakotans do. I'm sorry to say it but when you're from this state you put miles on your truck looking for birds IN FIELDS. Nothing grinds my gears more than when non-residents (Minnesotans) come into our state the second weekend of duck and blast roosts. Does no good for any other hunter who wants to have a successful year. Shoot the birds where they're feeding not roosting that way they always have a place to go back to roost and stay in the area. Shoot off the roost and the birds are gone.


----------



## Buck25

Bpaul02 said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crnkb8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> really??? werent you the same one frantically asking were all the snows were in the spring?? get out and look. its called hunting!
> 
> as for wacking flightless birds off the water....classy man classy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% on his side... shooting birds off the water isn't something that North Dakotans do. I'm sorry to say it but when you're from this state you put miles on your truck looking for birds IN FIELDS. Nothing grinds my gears more than when non-residents (Minnesotans) come into our state the second weekend of duck and blast roosts. Does no good for any other hunter who wants to have a successful year. Shoot the birds where they're feeding not roosting that way they always have a place to go back to roost and stay in the area. Shoot off the roost and the birds are gone.
Click to expand...

That's why we do it! Because when we bust the roost the birds the birds go to mn. Go team minnesota!


----------



## templey_41

Bpaul02 said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crnkb8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> any one having any luck finding birds on sloughs? no fields to hunt so gonna hunt sloughs.. Any one who has a bunch of sloughs with geese and would like to give me the general area would be helpfull!! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> really??? werent you the same one frantically asking were all the snows were in the spring?? get out and look. its called hunting!
> 
> as for wacking flightless birds off the water....classy man classy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% on his side... shooting birds off the water isn't something that North Dakotans do. I'm sorry to say it but when you're from this state you put miles on your truck looking for birds IN FIELDS. Nothing grinds my gears more than when non-residents (Minnesotans) come into our state the second weekend of duck and blast roosts. Does no good for any other hunter who wants to have a successful year. Shoot the birds where they're feeding not roosting that way they always have a place to go back to roost and stay in the area. Shoot off the roost and the birds are gone.
Click to expand...

Too be perfectly honest I've seen more Nd guys bustin roosts than any other blue white or brown plater. Besides only one hunting party/person can hunt a field at a time, usually. A roost can be hunted by many. You hunt where the ducks are because tomorrow they could be gone. You are only guaranteed today. Man does this topic get old fast.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1

Bustin' roosts is good for decoyers its get the birds up flying around right? That's what I always thought..


----------



## Gunny

:crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Minnesotans :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

I have seen some slob hunters in in ND... they usualy have ND plates... Go figure... :eyeroll:


----------



## FLOYD

I don't care where you're from.....if you are over the age of 18 and you are out swatting geese on the water when they can't even fly yet, you are an idiot.


----------



## jpallen14

FLOYD said:


> I don't care where you're from.....if you are over the age of 18 and you are out swatting geese on the water when they can't even fly yet, you are an idiot.


What he said


----------



## Gunny

Hunting geese over water is boring IMO.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I just love the guys that accuse others of busting roosts. I can assure you that if their fathers and grandfathers grew up hunting in ND they (fathers and grandfathers) most likely busted their share of roosts................... oke:


----------



## Gunny

dakotashooter2 said:


> I just love the guys that accuse others of busting roosts. I can assure you that if their fathers and grandfathers grew up hunting in ND they (fathers and grandfathers) most likely busted their share of roosts................... oke:


This


----------



## ATA BOY

FLOYD said:


> I don't care where you're from.....if you are over the age of 18 and you are out swatting geese on the water when they can't even fly yet, you are an idiot.


Perfect :beer:


----------



## drake8797

Shooting birds on water does not always mean your busting a roost..
I field hunt but why dog everyone who hunts water..

Don't hunt the roost and it's all good. 
There also are bad hunter and good hunters 
From all states.. Right?


----------



## bigeyes

I was in the SE corner last week and did not see any geese on the water and only one family flying. It did not seem like there were too many in the area but they can hide pretty well when they are still molting. I am from out of town and sometimes I will pickup the phone and talk with a refuge staff or fish and game officer to get the latest info. Hope that helps.


----------



## KEN W

Pretty tough to hunt divers in a field.


----------



## wingsdown

Pretty hard to hunt fields all the time when everything is posted and locked up this sport gets more and more popular every year!! I personally hunt where i find them and can hunt them water or fields just have to be versatile.. Is it fair to say you only can hunt fields really..


----------



## Longshot

Bpaul02 said:


> 100% on his side... shooting birds off the water isn't something that North Dakotans do. I'm sorry to say it but when you're from this state you put miles on your truck looking for birds IN FIELDS. Nothing grinds my gears more than when non-residents (Minnesotans) come into our state the second weekend of duck and blast roosts. Does no good for any other hunter who wants to have a successful year. Shoot the birds where they're feeding not roosting that way they always have a place to go back to roost and stay in the area. Shoot off the roost and the birds are gone.


 :withstupid: BS

It wasn't that long ago that they didn't make field decoys.


----------



## shooteminthelips

People have been hunting field decoys for 20 years. That is just like saying, "Well it wasn't long ago, we still had slaves in the US!" Just because that is how it was years ago doesn't make it right. We as a hunting society have become better Stewarts of the land through better management. For instance QDM for deer or Duck Unlimited. Not hunting roost isn't against the rules, but there is a certain ethics we as hunters should have, just like not shooting a deer out the window of a truck.

Top 10 Waterfowl Hunting Ethics Abused

1. Common courtesy, if someone else beats you to a spot go somewhere else and have a back up spot. There is no reason to hunt right next to someone.

2. Don't hunt the roosts!!

3. Don't over shoot on your limit.

4. Try to get birds close and don't take unethical shots

5. Never where a black hoodie, hunting isn't about being cool.

6. Always ask for permission whether it is posted or not

7. Take a kid hunting at least twice a year

8. You don't have to shoot a limit to have a good hunt

9. Leg bands are like winning a lottery or getting a raise at work. Hunt hard and do it right you will be rewarded

10. Have fun and make memories. Some of my best memories aren't of the days we piled them up. They were about the fun with friend or time spent with just me and my dog.


----------



## Maverick

shooteminthelips said:


> People have been hunting field decoys for 20 years. That is just like saying, "Well it wasn't long ago, we still had slaves in the US!" Just because that is how it was years ago doesn't make it right. We as a hunting society have become better Stewarts of the land through better management. For instance QDM for deer or Duck Unlimited. Not hunting roost isn't against the rules, but there is a certain ethics we as hunters should have, just like not shooting a deer out the window of a truck.
> 
> Top 10 Waterfowl Hunting Ethics Abused
> 
> 1. Common courtesy, if someone else beats you to a spot go somewhere else and have a back up spot. There is no reason to hunt right next to someone.
> 
> 2. Don't hunt the roosts!!
> 
> 3. Don't over shoot on your limit.
> 
> 4. Try to get birds close and don't take unethical shots
> 
> 5. Never where a black hoodie, hunting isn't about being cool.
> 
> 6. Always ask for permission whether it is posted or not
> 
> 7. Take a kid hunting at least twice a year
> 
> 8. You don't have to shoot a limit to have a good hunt
> 
> 9. Leg bands are like winning a lottery or getting a raise at work. Hunt hard and do it right you will be rewarded
> 
> 10. Have fun and make memories. Some of my best memories aren't of the days we piled them up. They were about the fun with friend or time spent with just me and my dog.


 :thumb: Pretty much nailed it!!


----------



## templey_41

shooteminthelips said:


> People have been hunting field decoys for 20 years. That is just like saying, "Well it wasn't long ago, we still had slaves in the US!" Just because that is how it was years ago doesn't make it right. We as a hunting society have become better Stewarts of the land through better management. For instance QDM for deer or Duck Unlimited. Not hunting roost isn't against the rules, but there is a certain ethics we as hunters should have, just like not shooting a deer out the window of a truck.
> 
> Top 10 Waterfowl Hunting Ethics Abused
> 
> 1. Common courtesy, if someone else beats you to a spot go somewhere else and have a back up spot. There is no reason to hunt right next to someone.
> 
> 2. Don't hunt the roosts!!
> 
> 3. Don't over shoot on your limit.
> 
> 4. Try to get birds close and don't take unethical shots
> 
> 5. Never where a black hoodie, hunting isn't about being cool.
> 
> 6. Always ask for permission whether it is posted or not
> 
> 7. Take a kid hunting at least twice a year
> 
> 8. You don't have to shoot a limit to have a good hunt
> 
> 9. Leg bands are like winning a lottery or getting a raise at work. Hunt hard and do it right you will be rewarded
> 
> 10. Have fun and make memories. Some of my best memories aren't of the days we piled them up. They were about the fun with friend or time spent with just me and my dog.


Wo wo wo, where did this list come from?

1) Whatever happened to hunt where the ducks are? It's called waterfowl not field fowl. 
2) take a kid hunting whenever possible not just twice a year. 
3) Arkansas and Louisianna kill more mallards than any other state. gee I wonder how they hunt them there. (Insert sarcasm)
4) do you think farmers whose fields are bing crushed by geese care how or where the geese die? Nnnnnnno!
5) hunting roosts isn't illegal, it's only frowned upon in one state, like master8ating on a plane. (Thanks a lot Bin Laden)


----------



## brobones

shooteminthelips said:


> People have been hunting field decoys for 20 years. That is just like saying, "Well it wasn't long ago, we still had slaves in the US!" Just because that is how it was years ago doesn't make it right. We as a hunting society have become better Stewarts of the land through better management. For instance QDM for deer or Duck Unlimited. Not hunting roost isn't against the rules, but there is a certain ethics we as hunters should have, just like not shooting a deer out the window of a truck.
> 
> Top 10 Waterfowl Hunting Ethics Abused
> 
> 1. Common courtesy, if someone else beats you to a spot go somewhere else and have a back up spot. There is no reason to hunt right next to someone.
> 
> 2. Don't hunt the roosts!!
> 
> 3. Don't over shoot on your limit.
> 
> 4. Try to get birds close and don't take unethical shots
> 
> 5. Never where a black hoodie, hunting isn't about being cool.
> 
> 6. Always ask for permission whether it is posted or not
> 
> 7. Take a kid hunting at least twice a year
> 
> 8. You don't have to shoot a limit to have a good hunt
> 
> 9. Leg bands are like winning a lottery or getting a raise at work. Hunt hard and do it right you will be rewarded
> 
> 10. Have fun and make memories. Some of my best memories aren't of the days we piled them up. They were about the fun with friend or time spent with just me and my dog.


Couldn't said it better myself...........Good job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2

There ARE ways to hunt a roost without busting it but I'm not revealing my secret...............


----------



## fieldgeneral

dakotashooter2 said:


> There ARE ways to hunt a roost without busting it but I'm not revealing my secret...............


It's called the "slider" and we utilize it often when hunting migrating mallards that have moved into ND on their migration south. I will not define my term the "slider" but is is a dandy tactic!


----------



## templey_41

Yeah its called waiting for them to leave the roost to go eat and then set up and kill em when they come back. Hence the slider, i call it the shocker.


----------



## fieldgeneral

templey_41 said:


> Yeah its called waiting for them to leave the roost to go eat and then set up and kill em when they come back. Hence the slider, i call it the shocker.


You are wrong Templey, I will not share my secrets.  I do not hunt the roost.


----------



## bang-splash-yum

so are you guys claiming that setting up decoys on water and hunting over water is something that is frowned upon in nd? Because i see quite a few water hunters that have nd plates on them, and personally that is mostly what i do. I dont see why shooting ducks over water is frowned upon, but when you shoot them over the filed it is perfectly okay. IF someone wants to tell me why i'm a bad hunter because i shoot ducks over water that would be great


----------



## Duckmaster15

As reading all the replies, its pretty simple, don't become that douche an ask were the birds are. Your like dumb blonde in this joke! Theirs a Burnett, redhead and a blonde. They all go on a hunting trip, the Burnett goes out and shoots a nice deer, the redhead goes where did ya get that? Burnett replies "find the tracks follow them and BOOM" so the redhead gets back with a nicer deer, the blonde asks where did ya find that? Redhead replies the same as the Burnett. Blonde comes back looking like hell!! the other two ask what happened?!! Blonde says "I found the railroad tracks, followed them and BOOM got hit by a train! Find the Birds, follow the birds and BOOM!!that is my moral of the story!


----------



## fieldgeneral

bang-splash-yum said:


> so are you guys claiming that setting up decoys on water and hunting over water is something that is frowned upon in nd? Because i see quite a few water hunters that have nd plates on them, and personally that is mostly what i do. I dont see why shooting ducks over water is frowned upon, but when you shoot them over the filed it is perfectly okay. IF someone wants to tell me why i'm a bad hunter because i shoot ducks over water that would be great


There are certain water holes ducks work thru during a course of a day and some people call them "transition sloughs" Those are good spots to ambush ducks if you like hunting water. Now when you find a big wad of ducks on water that is most likely a roost where birds sleep at night and always return to for safety. If you leave that water alone the birds will never leave unless weather or some hunter walking up on the water and throwing out decoys and shooting on and over the water. You are really disturbing them, and there home, and most likely a lot of those birds will leave the immediate area for another safe haven. Now if you sit back and watch those birds and see where they are flying to feed, you are not bothering the birds at all and will be able to slide in on the field and set up to start banging ducks. If you are hunting far enough off the roost when you shoot into a flock of ducks the ones that live will fly back to there safe spot, "the ROOST" and regroup but they will not leave the immediate area and give you a chance a day or two down the road to let them regroup and go at them again. You can hunt the same group of birds for a month as long as no-one disturbs the roost. Now I know that some people say, " I only have a short period here so who cares." Thats where hunting etiquette comes into play in my mind. Keep to your guns with field hunting and if its your last day, still leave the birds be on the roost so someone else can find them and have the same pleasure shooting them in the field. If we could only get everyone to field hunt in ND there would be a lot more ducks hanging around, a lot longer for everyone to have crack at them! Now this scenrio applies for Mallards, Pintails, Widgeon, And some Gadwall that stray out for some grain every once and awhile. If your looking for divers water is the only way but you will not be disturbing any dabblers and that is what the field hunters want left alone on the water. Sorry to be so winded but I hope this makes some sense to you. By the way, by no means am I calling you a bad hunter. That is not my place. :thumb:


----------



## templey_41

fieldgeneral said:


> bang-splash-yum said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you guys claiming that setting up decoys on water and hunting over water is something that is frowned upon in nd? Because i see quite a few water hunters that have nd plates on them, and personally that is mostly what i do. I dont see why shooting ducks over water is frowned upon, but when you shoot them over the filed it is perfectly okay. IF someone wants to tell me why i'm a bad hunter because i shoot ducks over water that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain water holes ducks work thru during a course of a day and some people call them "transition sloughs" Those are good spots to ambush ducks if you like hunting water. Now when you find a big wad of ducks on water that is most likely a roost where birds sleep at night and always return to for safety. If you leave that water alone the birds will never leave unless weather or some hunter walking up on the water and throwing out decoys and shooting on and over the water. You are really disturbing them, and there home, and most likely a lot of those birds will leave the immediate area for another safe haven. Now if you sit back and watch those birds and see where they are flying to feed, you are not bothering the birds at all and will be able to slide in on the field and set up to start banging ducks. If you are hunting far enough off the roost when you shoot into a flock of ducks the ones that live will fly back to there safe spot, "the ROOST" and regroup but they will not leave the immediate area and give you a chance a day or two down the road to let them regroup and go at them again. You can hunt the same group of birds for a month as long as no-one disturbs the roost. Now I know that some people say, " I only have a short period here so who cares." Thats where hunting etiquette comes into play in my mind. Keep to your guns with field hunting and if its your last day, still leave the birds be on the roost so someone else can find them and have the same pleasure shooting them in the field. If we could only get everyone to field hunt in ND there would be a lot more ducks hanging around, a lot longer for everyone to have crack at them! Now this scenrio applies for Mallards, Pintails, Widgeon, And some Gadwall that stray out for some grain every once and awhile. If your looking for divers water is the only way but you will not be disturbing any dabblers and that is what the field hunters want left alone on the water. Sorry to be so winded but I hope this makes some sense to you. By the way, by no means am I calling you a bad hunter. That is not my place. :thumb:
Click to expand...

I'm going to throw this at this thread again. Arkansas and Louisianna lead the nation in mallard harvest. What percentage of those ducks are shot over water? Perhaps roosts? you betchya! water is water ducks will move to safety yes. They don't move as far as you think. I agree there are better ways to hunt a roost. Ie hunt the edges if possible. But If the same flock of birds go to the same field every night how is that benefitting the masses. It's not! Following proper etiquette only one group should hunt a field right? The majority of ducks that get off the same roost play follow the leader and go to the same field to feed. I don't fault guys for hunting roosts. If that's where the birds are then hunt them there. I still field hunt 95% of the time. Why? Because usually easier to setup when field conditions allow, but I am not against hunting a roost if it allows my young nieces and nephews ages (15-11) a chance to enjoy water fowling and that is my only option. Plus with larger amounts of land being posted sometimes water is your only option. Maybe the Nd waterfowlers should work on that issue and then you will find yourself with a lot fewer roost busters.


----------



## fieldgeneral

The folks that shoot ducks in the southern states have to have the perfect conditions for them to have success (clear skies) or half of them won't even go out and try it. Plus the land is totally different down there so there best oppertunities are over water. Birds do fly farther than one thinks if they get busted off there roosts day in and day out. They will move out of the county no prob. You hunt Honkers around Rochester (in the field, everytime) and come to ND to kill ducks in the field, what gives Templey, are you just arguing for the sake of it or what? I know you are a field hunter... I've hunted south of town with you before at Rooster Bob's years ago so enough of the defending water hunters, your a field hunter and always will be! :bop:


----------



## templey_41

fieldgeneral said:


> The folks that shoot ducks in the southern states have to have the perfect conditions for them to have success (clear skies) or half of them won't even go out and try it. Plus the land is totally different down there so there best oppertunities are over water. Birds do fly farther than one thinks if they get busted off there roosts day in and day out. They will move out of the county no prob. You hunt Honkers around Rochester (in the field, everytime) and come to ND to kill ducks in the field, what gives Templey, are you just arguing for the sake of it or what? I know you are a field hunter... I've hunted south of town with you before at Rooster Bob's years ago so enough of the defending water hunters, your a field hunter and always will be! :bop:


Why does one field hunt rochester? Come on your smarter than that, cuz there's no water in Rochester to hunt. Sure you could float the river south and north of town,but lets face it, it gets pounded more than hamburger hill. P.s. Didn't know old sexton had a nickname?

I just told you why I field hunt ducks Iin ND. I also water hunt as well. I can show you lots of pics of water hunts from years past up,there. I hunt where the ducks are whether its fields or water. I've hunted with you once apparently and now you know my hunting preferences. Well I know for a fact that you are a water hunter and always will be from my one 2 hr interaction with you.

My point about the southern states is they kill ducks over water the same principle applies around the world. The only reason a duck would leave a county in Nd is if its migrating, it lives on the county line and feeds across the road which happens to be a different county. There's enough roosts and water in Most PP counties in Nd to support thousands of waterfowl. I also look at hunting roosts as keeping the birds active just like deer hunting keep pushing them around don't let them get stagnant.

My point is you can beat a dead horse as much as you want, he still isn't going to listen.


----------



## bang-splash-yum

Last year i hunted the same cattle pond the eintire year till it froze up, and every morning i went out hunting there were always ducks somehwere on the pond. Didnt matter if i had shot at them or not. So i'm just not convinced that you can scare ducks away from water by shooting at them a couple of times. Not to mention, water hunting is all i have done my entire life, same thign with my dad. I just dont see how its fair for everyone to bash people who water hunt. I work just as hard for my ducks as the field hunters do, if not harder. One other question, does everyone oppose hunting water at sundown just as much as hunting it in the morning, or is that a different story?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

So here is an early season story. My buddy and me were going to hunt last friday and we found a field holding about 50 birds. It was only going to be the two of us so we figured that would do. We sat and watched the field till dark, but didn't see the birds fly before it got too dark so I figured the flew away from us (the only direction we couldn't see at dusk). We noticed a small sports car driving down the field road and I figured either saving money scouting or smoking dope. They didn't slow down to say anything to us in our large truck and trailer, made a turn and we watched them lock up their breaks when they could see the field so i know they were scouting. Didn't mater to us, we were sleeping in the field. We went to town grabed some food and settled in around 11pm with our alarms set for a 4am wake up. 
About 230am, I hear a truck come driving down the road open my eyes to see it drive right by our truck and into the field - again without even stopping. I'm about ready to lose it now if this a big group. We were in tent cots so we packed them up quickly to see what the hell is going on. We drove up next to 3 young (17-19?) year old guys. They said they didn't stop because they didn't want to wake us up....yeah they said that, there truck had pipes and they drove within 15ft of our tents. So we chatted a second and I gave them credit about getting up early and they said they had truck troubles so they hadn't even been to bed yet. 
In the end they were more nervous about talking to us about hunting the field and had no idea what to do. It was their first trip to ND from MN and they said they really had no idea what they were doing for early season set ups. We hunted together and I helped educate them about just stop and talk to the other guys the night before or in the morning. Normally its first come first served and don't drive by a truck parked at a field when you know people are there waiting.

In the end I guess we should have slept right on the hunt spot and not at the entrance to the field...that must have been my fault. Either way that was a first, I have no issues joining up and have done some many times in the past if there isn't too many people and room to hide. We had a great hunt with 3 groups of guys that met through NoDak and ended with 7 guys shooting about 30 birds.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

bang-splash-yum said:


> Last year i hunted the same cattle pond the eintire year till it froze up, and every morning i went out hunting there were always ducks somehwere on the pond. One other question, does everyone oppose hunting water at sundown just as much as hunting it in the morning, or is that a different story?


Ducks are diffrent than Geese because they fly generally in smaller groups and bounce around alot. I have no issues hunting water for ducks, but I won't hunt a large body or a place I know many ducks spend the night. Small ponds are great. Geese tend to pattern themselves and if you push them off a body of water their pattern is broken, so the issue with hunting a roost is if I'm planning on hunting the same geese in a field and you set up the night before on the water the geese are going to push out of the area and not be around or come to the same field in the morning. Or better yet you spook them in the dark and they leave then and no one gets a shot. Hunting a pond in the day time loaf is something else. The biggest thing is kicking geese out of their home, they have a place they spend the night and plenty of fields around to eat...so its more of the do you want to hunt them once or a few times?


----------



## Longshot

shooteminthelips said:


> People have been hunting field decoys for 20 years. That is just like saying, "Well it wasn't long ago, we still had slaves in the US!" Just because that is how it was years ago doesn't make it right. We as a hunting society have become better Stewarts of the land through better management. For instance QDM for deer or Duck Unlimited. Not hunting roost isn't against the rules, but there is a certain ethics we as hunters should have, just like not shooting a deer out the window of a truck.


20 years isn't that long ago when you are talking generations and the fact that the statement was made toward the claim that ND residents don't hunt water. *shooteminthelips you should really read the statement in its context*. Nice list of your own personal ethics (though you may want to look up the definition of ethics). I agree with some, and others are BS. Hunting the roost has nothing to do with ethics! I will hunt where the birds are, field or water within the law. The roost BS on migrating birds comes from people reading too many hunting rags trying to sell you another product.


----------



## Gunny

Longshot said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have been hunting field decoys for 20 years. That is just like saying, "Well it wasn't long ago, we still had slaves in the US!" Just because that is how it was years ago doesn't make it right. We as a hunting society have become better Stewarts of the land through better management. For instance QDM for deer or Duck Unlimited. Not hunting roost isn't against the rules, but there is a certain ethics we as hunters should have, just like not shooting a deer out the window of a truck.
> 
> 20 years isn't that long ago when you are talking generations and the fact that the statement was made toward the claim that ND residents don't hunt water. *shooteminthelips you should really read the statement in its context*. Nice list of your own personal ethics (though you may want to look up the definition of ethics). I agree with some, and others are BS. Hunting the roost has nothing to do with ethics! I will hunt where the birds are, field or water within the law. *The roost BS on migrating birds comes from people reading too many hunting rags trying to sell you another product.*
Click to expand...



And reading posts from NoDakers. :bop:


----------



## Bruce

Shooting birds in a field will also change the roost. Seen it many times.


----------



## the professor

Bruce said:


> Shooting birds in a field will also change the roost. Seen it many times.


yeah after a few hunts you start to see a lot less greenheads on the roost. :lol:


----------



## fieldgeneral

templey_41 said:


> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The folks that shoot ducks in the southern states have to have the perfect conditions for them to have success (clear skies) or half of them won't even go out and try it. Plus the land is totally different down there so there best oppertunities are over water. Birds do fly farther than one thinks if they get busted off there roosts day in and day out. They will move out of the county no prob. You hunt Honkers around Rochester (in the field, everytime) and come to ND to kill ducks in the field, what gives Templey, are you just arguing for the sake of it or what? I know you are a field hunter... I've hunted south of town with you before at Rooster Bob's years ago so enough of the defending water hunters, your a field hunter and always will be! :bop:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does one field hunt rochester? Come on your smarter than that, cuz there's no water in Rochester to hunt. Sure you could float the river south and north of town,but lets face it, it gets pounded more than hamburger hill. P.s. Didn't know old sexton had a nickname?
> 
> I just told you why I field hunt ducks Iin ND. I also water hunt as well. I can show you lots of pics of water hunts from years past up,there. I hunt where the ducks are whether its fields or water. I've hunted with you once apparently and now you know my hunting preferences. Well I know for a fact that you are a water hunter and always will be from my one 2 hr interaction with you.
> 
> My point about the southern states is they kill ducks over water the same principle applies around the world. The only reason a duck would leave a county in Nd is if its migrating, it lives on the county line and feeds across the road which happens to be a different county. There's enough roosts and water in Most PP counties in Nd to support thousands of waterfowl. I also look at hunting roosts as keeping the birds active just like deer hunting keep pushing them around don't let them get stagnant.
> 
> My point is you can beat a dead horse as much as you want, he still isn't going to listen.
Click to expand...

Your a hard guy to conversate with on here. You always have some smarts *** remark instead of keeping it respectful. But you are the guy that put up a piece of **** on here for a picture once and that is how I remember you on here... a piece of ****. :thumb:


----------



## templey_41

fieldgeneral said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The folks that shoot ducks in the southern states have to have the perfect conditions for them to have success (clear skies) or half of them won't even go out and try it. Plus the land is totally different down there so there best oppertunities are over water. Birds do fly farther than one thinks if they get busted off there roosts day in and day out. They will move out of the county no prob. You hunt Honkers around Rochester (in the field, everytime) and come to ND to kill ducks in the field, what gives Templey, are you just arguing for the sake of it or what? I know you are a field hunter... I've hunted south of town with you before at Rooster Bob's years ago so enough of the defending water hunters, your a field hunter and always will be! :bop:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does one field hunt rochester? Come on your smarter than that, cuz there's no water in Rochester to hunt. Sure you could float the river south and north of town,but lets face it, it gets pounded more than hamburger hill. P.s. Didn't know old sexton had a nickname?
> 
> I just told you why I field hunt ducks Iin ND. I also water hunt as well. I can show you lots of pics of water hunts from years past up,there. I hunt where the ducks are whether its fields or water. I've hunted with you once apparently and now you know my hunting preferences. Well I know for a fact that you are a water hunter and always will be from my one 2 hr interaction with you.
> 
> My point about the southern states is they kill ducks over water the same principle applies around the world. The only reason a duck would leave a county in Nd is if its migrating, it lives on the county line and feeds across the road which happens to be a different county. There's enough roosts and water in Most PP counties in Nd to support thousands of waterfowl. I also look at hunting roosts as keeping the birds active just like deer hunting keep pushing them around don't let them get stagnant.
> 
> My point is you can beat a dead horse as much as you want, he still isn't going to listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a hard guy to conversate with on here. You always have some smarts a$$ remark instead of keeping it respectful. But you are the guy that put up a piece of &$#* on here for a picture once and that is how I remember you on here... a piece of &$#*. :thumb:
Click to expand...

Wow! Really?!? Which picture was that? Please show me. You sir may be the mist disrespectful person in here. When have i called you names or told you that you were wrong i was simply stating the other side of the story or anothers view point. See i have the ability to see both sides of the story and make my opinion based on that, you dont seem to posess this quality. Good luck to you this year, and feel free to link the post of the pics that you feel are disrespectful.


----------



## johnsd16

fieldgeneral said:


> But you are the guy that put up a piece of &$#* on here for a picture once and that is how I remember you on here... a piece of &$#*. :thumb:


Somebody's got a sore butt!

This topic on Nodak is the definition of beating a dead horse. Are there poor situations in which to hunt water? Yes. But all the "absolutely no water hunting" jockeys on here only show what inexperienced hunters they are. Most are a one trick pony in perhaps the easiest state to be a waterfowler in terms of land access, hunter numbers, bird variety and bird stupidity. Hunt all over the country in different conditions and see how your eyes get opened. I know there are plenty of Nodak guys that hunt all over the country and world and they are not usually the ones pouting about the evil NR that bust all their roosts. I agree with others, I have seen roosts busted plenty of times in ND when things could have been approached much more tactfully, but by guys from MN, WI, SC, WA, and yes ND as well as others. The "all water hunting is bad" crowd is just drinking the internet kool aid.

Every time I see this roost busting whining on here I want to uke:


----------



## Wulffhunter

So much for a goose report. This site is a load of sh!t if you're looking for info. It's just a bunch of b!tchin and harassing going on. Half the snow goose migration report was a battle of words and I didn't get much for migration advice either. My idea is quit talking about who knows more and just talk about the actual topic, like not duck hunting in the goose hunting section or what state has more roost busters. There always out there, get used to it.


----------



## Gunny

One trick pony sounds about right... oke:


----------



## darock23

Wow this thing has gotten ridiculous is everyone like twelve on here? Yes you can bust a roost if you dont know its a roost, it is why land usually gets posted and no one allowed to hunt on it, it is why I post my land.


----------



## Longshot

darock23 said:


> Wow this thing has gotten ridiculous is everyone like twelve on here? Yes you can bust a roost if you dont know its a roost, it is why land usually gets posted and no one allowed to hunt on it, it is why I post my land.


I have a difficult time believing you post your land because of roost busting (which is nothing but made up BS). Be truthful now.


----------



## darock23

Ok longshot you caught me I also post it for deer hunting, BUT the reason I post it so early in the year is I have resident Canadian Geese that nest there.


----------



## duckp

" because of roost busting (which is nothing but made up BS)"
Amen.
One can leave this site for months,come back and same old,same old.All BS about 'roost busting'.Around NE SoDak this year the 'roost' is changing nearly every day and there are NO hunters around.Geese always have,always will change for many reasons and 'pressure' is not the main one.
Why don't all you 'generals' shove it up your ***?And please feel free to ban me for saying what most serious,hardcore hunters(as opposed to internet jockeys)are thinking. :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate

johnsd16 said:


> Somebody's got a sore butt!
> 
> This topic on Nodak is the definition of beating a dead horse. Are there poor situations in which to hunt water? Yes. But all the "absolutely no water hunting" jockeys on here only show what inexperienced hunters they are. Most are a one trick pony in perhaps the easiest state to be a waterfowler in terms of land access, hunter numbers, bird variety and bird stupidity. Hunt all over the country in different conditions and see how your eyes get opened. I know there are plenty of Nodak guys that hunt all over the country and world and they are not usually the ones pouting about the evil NR that bust all their roosts. I agree with others, I have seen roosts busted plenty of times in ND when things could have been approached much more tactfully, but by guys from MN, WI, SC, WA, and yes ND as well as others. The "all water hunting is bad" crowd is just drinking the internet kool aid.
> 
> Every time I see this roost busting whining on here I want to uke:


I agree 100% with this. ND is the easiest state to hunt waterfowl. I don't even live there and could kill a limit of ducks on a few spots I have without even scouting any time during October. The number of birds, the lack of hunting pressure, the amout of uneducated birds and places to hunt. I don't live in ND and with a phone call I can get permission to 10,000 acres of land. If I lived there is would be even easier. Instead of talking about busting roosts on the internet get in your truck talk to a farmer get permission.

The roost busting argument is so stupid, it's just shows how ignorant anyone is who tries to make the argument. My favorite is "look at how many ducks are on sand lake after non-resident opener." Have you seen sand lake? Maybe there are lots of ducks there because it wnirvanal nervana! Why do people insist on telling other how to hunt?


----------



## GooseSlayer14

People need to quit with this whole roost busting topic and go out and shoot birds there way and the way they have always been taught. We ended up with 14 this morning lots more birds moving around guessing because the cooler temps even seen a flock migrating south! Go out and kill them boys the way you want to kill them!


----------



## Buck25

The reason they were migrating south is because of roost busting. I don't like your black hoodie. Thanks for wasting my time with a picture when you didn't even shoot a limit. Are you even on a prostaff bro? 
Lets keep going with the negativity, roost busting accusations and name calling. I want to hear more!


----------



## GooseSlayer14

Buck25 said:


> The reason they were migrating south is because of roost busting. I don't like your black hoodie. Thanks for wasting my time with a picture when you didn't even shoot a limit. Are you even on a prostaff bro?
> Lets keep going with the negativity, roost busting accusations and name calling. I want to hear more!


Sounds like Nodak! Haha I like seeing people post pictures and i also like to share with people aswell but it seems like this site just keeps getting worse and worse every year they just need to start giving people the boot which is easier said then done aswell I would suppose happy hunting


----------



## templey_41

Nice shooting! Keep the pics rolling fellas!


----------



## Rick Acker

Relax...And enjoy the season! People will hunt how they want. Make a suggestion and move on...In the end it's their choice. Not going to change the world on a website. :beer:


----------



## LAB89

I'm gonna be the only sane hunter and post something that this thread is suppose to be about! Have been doing a lot of scouting lately in central nd(bismarck) north and south, and yea I did just say a town deal with it! Lots of birds on and off the Missouri River! People don't be afraid to ask farmers for permission to hunt geese, most farmers don't want them around due to the damage they cause to their crop! Check areas you found birds last year chances are they are there again, unless water has dried up! There are so many birds around you just need to keep your eyes peeled! Happy hunting for those of us who actually do it and don't b*|€h about senseless garbage!


----------



## fieldgeneral

Came across a field last weekend with 300 plus. Gave er a crack on Saturday morning with 2 of us. We ended up shooting 19 birds and I'll be damned if 10 of them weren't banded! Pretty rare and I am still soaking it in. We couldn't get anything to really commit into the decoys or we would of had a limit with a few more bands I would guess. Obvisously we got on some birds that were locally banded because they were all close in numbers but it will be a hunt I will remember forever.


----------



## GooseSlayer14

fieldgeneral said:


> Came across a field last weekend with 300 plus. Gave er a crack on Saturday morning with 2 of us. We ended up shooting 19 birds and I'll be damned if 10 of them weren't banded! Pretty rare and I am still soaking it in. We couldn't get anything to really commit into the decoys or we would of had a limit with a few more bands I would guess. Obvisously we got on some birds that were locally banded because they were all close in numbers but it will be a hunt I will remember forever.


One lucky man congrats on the great hunt!!! :beer: :beer: not saying it didn't happen but do you have pictures of all 9 that would be badace!! Haha :rock:


----------



## templey_41

fieldgeneral said:


> Came across a field last weekend with 300 plus. Gave er a crack on Saturday morning with 2 of us. We ended up shooting 19 birds and I'll be damned if 10 of them weren't banded! Pretty rare and I am still soaking it in. We couldn't get anything to really commit into the decoys or we would of had a limit with a few more bands I would guess. Obvisously we got on some birds that were locally banded because they were all close in numbers but it will be a hunt I will remember forever.


You are so awesome! Wish i wouldve paid more attention when we hunted together.


----------



## snogeezmen

templey_41 said:


> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across a field last weekend with 300 plus. Gave er a crack on Saturday morning with 2 of us. We ended up shooting 19 birds and I'll be damned if 10 of them weren't banded! Pretty rare and I am still soaking it in. We couldn't get anything to really commit into the decoys or we would of had a limit with a few more bands I would guess. Obvisously we got on some birds that were locally banded because they were all close in numbers but it will be a hunt I will remember forever.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so awesome! Wish i wouldve paid more attention when we hunted together.
Click to expand...

hmm someone piss in your cornflakes again this morning!

good lord the man had a good hunt put your bull**** aside


----------



## templey_41

snogeezmen said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across a field last weekend with 300 plus. Gave er a crack on Saturday morning with 2 of us. We ended up shooting 19 birds and I'll be damned if 10 of them weren't banded! Pretty rare and I am still soaking it in. We couldn't get anything to really commit into the decoys or we would of had a limit with a few more bands I would guess. Obvisously we got on some birds that were locally banded because they were all close in numbers but it will be a hunt I will remember forever.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so awesome! Wish i wouldve paid more attention when we hunted together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm someone piss in your cornflakes again this morning!
> 
> good lord the man had a good hunt put your b#llsh*t aside
Click to expand...

I was fine with our conversation about how to hunt water but then When he started the name calling calling me a piece of sh!t twice in 2 sentences and claiming he knew what kind of hunter i am based off of hunting w me for 2 hours in Rochester 5 years ago, i wont just roll over and take it.

Sorry im bored, i guess anyone can type bu!!$hit on here and expect it to stick. Saying you wouldve shot more bands had the birds committed, thats pretty cocky and arrogant in my mind. But i guess thats how some guys get off.


----------



## TINGER

Let us all pretend to be grown men and quit being so catty. Please put the claws away, take off the skirts, and put your pants back on and just post about hunting not your personal problems with people. You have completely turned these threads into a very miserable thing to read through.


----------



## KEN W

This is way off topic.Enough said.


----------

